# cars in Mx have two different titles



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

First of all I did not know that there is a Mexican title for a car verses a regular type title. Most of you probably know this but....if you have a Mexican title for the car then you can not sell that car in the states because you can not get it registered in Canada or the states. 
Now I went to this place that rents cars and sells used cars run by two brothers in Puerto Vallarta. Right around the area where the P.V. sign is. Anyway, they sold me a truck and did not tell me about the title thing and I had no clue. The whole thing turned really ugly and extortion is involved and I am now dealing with an attorney here in the states. 
Just a warning. Advice -- If you purchase a car, then go to a Factory type dealer, not two brothers on the street somewhere.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I thought that you have to have the *factura* and that the vehicle needs to be *imported* before registration.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

What titles are you talking about. We have a factura what is the other "title"?


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

I also have a factura. There is no other title, at least not in BCS. Are you referring to some sort of legal document required to export a Mexican-registered car and import it into the US?


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

We have a pedimento for our car. I doubt we could find an invoice from 15 years ago.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Surfrider probably did not know that cars cannot easily be taken to another country and registered. If they qualify, they must be legally exported from one country and then imported into the other country. This can be expensive and complicated by modifications to the vehicle, which can only be done by government certified and authorized establishments.
So, the simple solution is probably to return to Mexico with that truck and sell it there.
Yes, the factura and all paid tarjetas de circulation & tenencias must be provided to sell a vehicle in Mexico.


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

RVGRINGO said:


> Surfrider probably did not know that cars cannot easily be taken to another country and registered. If they qualify, they must be legally exported from one country and then imported into the other country. This can be expensive and complicated by modifications to the vehicle, which can only be done by government certified and authorized establishments.
> So, the simple solution is probably to return to Mexico with that truck and sell it there.
> Yes, the factura and all paid tarjetas de circulation & tenencias must be provided to sell a vehicle in Mexico.


Well then I suspect that facturas are readily fabricated as need be.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Some new car dealers keep good records and can provide duplicate facturas for new cars they have sold. Otherwise, not having the original factura is a problem.


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

RVGRINGO said:


> Some new car dealers keep good records and can provide duplicate facturas for new cars they have sold. Otherwise, not having the original factura is a problem.


To the best of my knowledge - we did not need a factura from the US to import our car into Mexico.

Edit : we had a title


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Cuerna,
You are talking about a US vehicle that you nationalized and permanently imported into Mexico.
The OP is in the USA with a Mexican vehicle, which he cannot sell there.
Apples and oranges.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

and duplicate facturas can be a problem with insurrance according to my insurrance agent. We have out caroriginal factura and we bought it 11 years ago. The factura is the title in Mexico and you must have the original not to have problems later.
The factura is gold and we keep it at home , we only have a copy in the car.

A young friend of mine was asked to give his factura afeter an accident and he wrote a note signed and witnessed by 2 people that he was not giving the factura but leaving it as a proof he would pay for damage and tha it was to be returned. Net net the people kept the factura and he lost the ownership of the car..the thing has been going back and forth in court buthe has no car...


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

What a mess!
Cars bought in Canada or the Us have to be legalized in order to have Mexican plates, it is a pain in the neck
Mexican cars very seldom go to the US to stay there. It is another pain in the neck
Those two brothers I guess they never imagined that truck was going to be taken to the US. Once again, Expats problems are not a big issue in Mexico


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Cars in Mexico have only one title, factura, that's it


----------

